# Birds



## TortieGal (Jan 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good bird forum for small birds, Canary and finch forum. I found one that looked good but the last post was July of 2009. Not very active.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you seen this one:

http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/community/


----------



## TortieGal (Jan 15, 2011)

I really like this Forum, thanks Yvonne!


----------

